# Tinned Tuna



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wondering how you guys eat your tinned tuna as I'm getting a bit bored eating a drained can with 2 boiled eggs. :confused1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuna pasta .. tuna whole meal bread .. tuna brown rice .. tuna egg omblete ..

i hardly eat it these days just eat chicken n red meat and salmon sometimes


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

if you can hack the sugar/carbs, blend it with 500ml orange juice


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

ive just had a load of tuna bought for me from my boss, he gets it at 50p per tin made by princess.

have mine with vinigar and pepper


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

2 tins tuna, 1 tin baked beans, some worcester sauce and a little chilli, heat it all together, mash it up, eat with big spoon!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

you can tuna piano, but you can't tuna fish.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Tuna Shake!


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Cheers for the suggestions..

Tuna pasta and Tuna Omlette sounds good.

Might give Tuna, beans and chilli a go.

Tuna shake or Tuna with Orange Juice is a bit too hardcore for me though. :rockon:


----------



## davidturner151 (May 19, 2010)

mate i dont care if i never get big im not restricting my diet to ****ing tuna.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

davidturner151 said:


> mate i dont care if i never get big im not restricting my diet to ****ing tuna.


 :confused1:


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

Tuna, mayo, baked beans, cheese & couple jacket potato's.

Cant beat it!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tuna, mayo, fresh chilli and cashew nuts.

tastes very nice


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

tuna pasta, your favourite crisps laid over the top then smothered in melted cheese.......... coz I'm a tasty food whore:thumbup1:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

:thumb:

Cheers guys.

Just had a tuna omlette - much better than a dry can full.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

can of tuna....a fork....and a glass of water.....gone

in 20 seconds:thumb:


----------

